# My Tanks and Some Fish Pics Too!



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

This is my 33 Gallon









and this is my 20 Gal








http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a368/Pareeeee/DSCF0051.jpg


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Both of your tanks are just gorgeous!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Beautiful, look at that big smile on the Dragonfish! lol.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, those tanks are gorgeous!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

you got some salt in that tank for the dragon?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome tanks Pareeeee...........


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Dang, nice tanks! ANd ya better have salt with the goby or i'll hurt you! lmao j/k


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome tanks!!!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Beautiful Tanks!!!! Love them both!


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Will you come to my house and do some interior decorating on one of my MANY tanks? NONE of mine look that good or have EVER looked that good and I've had tanks since I was about 8yrs old! Very VERY nice!!!! 
~gem~


----------

